# Air Conditioner Problems



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello all,

Thank God for this site! I've got a mobile card and was able to look through the posts and find out how to manually reset my air conditioner this weekend - the problem is, however, that I had to do it ONCE a DAY this past weekend.

Granted, I picked the HOTTEST weekend in Tennessee so far this year to be my first camping trip of the year, but oh well....that's what A/C is for, right?









It was hot (90's every day) - but not too hot, in my opinion. On Saturday, mid morning, the A/C just stopped. Blinking green light. I couldn't get it to come on at all - even via the reset button on the remote.

I had to cut power (unplug it) and literally disconnect the battery cables to reset the A/C. Once I did it, I turned it back on full power and it would stay on the rest of the day (even in HOT HOT weather) without a problem.

The next day - it would cut off again.

I'm lost - I can't attribute it to "working too hard" because I turn it back on immediately and it runs all day afterwards.

Any ideas? It is only a year old (not even) - maybe I should run it back to the dealer. My fear is with my dog - I don't want to leave her in the TT all day and have the A/C cut off!

Thanks for the info....

-TNF


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It could be a number of things but the most two likely are a low voltage issue in the campground or a loose wire on the AC power wires.

If you have a volt meter I would check the voltage when you connect and during the heat of the day. When it is hottest there are more people using power and that can draw down the voltage. Check the voltage and make sure it is above 108 vac at all times. You can buy a plug in voltage tester that will indicate if the voltage is good or not.

Also if you lose power 3 times (even momentary and not all the way to 0) while the AC is on it will lock it out. To reset it you must power down both AC and DC power to the air conditioner to reset it.


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Andy. I really, really hope it is the campgrounds that I'm staying at.

I just got off the phone with the dealer - he called a tech at Carrier and basically said the same thing. More than likely, it is because of the heavy power load at the campground (especially this past weekend when it was PACKED).

It is a safety thing for Carrier to add that to their units, but is a major inconvenience to reset (having to completely undo the battery connections).

I've got another trip planned for this weekend and told them if I have problems again, I would bring it in to have an "amp draw" test done on the A/C. They said it should always be between 13.5-14.5 amps.

If the air conditioning is fine - I guess I have to always avoid the campgrounds that are 100% full.

I would be willing to bet that people on this site rarely have this problem. That makes me suspect that it is something internal since this has happened at several campgrounds. Again, I'll know more after this coming weekend.

-TNF


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Instead of disconnecting the battery to reset (which is a pain indeed), try flipping the breaker switch for the A/C as it should be labeled.

Randy


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Instead of disconnecting the battery to reset (which is a pain indeed), try flipping the breaker switch for the A/C as it should be labeled.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]115427[/snapback]​


I tried that - didn't work. I flipped all the breakers over and back. Apparently it is a requirement that the battery terminals be disconnected completely for this reset to happen (I'm no electrician, so don't ask why!).

If this is going to be a normal thing for me, I'm going to have to try and install some type of switch so that I don't have to undo my propane cover, battery cover, etc just to disconnect and reconnect the battery! Ugh!

-TNF


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you running a bunch of other stuff at the same time? Microwaves draw a lot of power and so do hairdryers. I was blowdrying my hair and we were watching tv with the a/c on. Of course we do have an amp running for the stereo speakers. Anyway; it was too much, so now when I have to dry my hair I just cut off the a/c for a few minutes and voila! No more problems. I know this is probably not the case, but always look for the easy solution first. If this has happened at multiple campgrounds then it is probably not the campground power unless you are staying at some really small mom and pop campgrounds. There was a thread a few weeks ago I think that I read talking about how many amps or volts (I don't remember which) the appliances pull. Of course if it is only the a/c that is cutting off and not the rest of the power, then it is an a/c thing I would guess and contact the dealer.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Like millions of others, this past Memorial Day weekend, I was in a "filled to capacity" campground. While my a/c didn't do anything weird, like yours, I did notice that later at night, the light over my bed suddenly became brighter, when I was reading. I think it was due to the fact that the air had cooled somewhat, reducing the load on the power. To help reduce the strain on the a/c, I ran mine on low fan instead of "auto", to help keep it cooler by recirculating the air. Also put vent cushions in the overhead vents. That helped alot.
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TNFiddler said:


> It is a safety thing for Carrier to add that to their units, but is a major inconvenience to reset (having to completely undo the battery connections).


Just one more good reason to have a battery cut-off switch!








Thanks for the tip, Andy. I will file this one away for later use.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Good tips.

I think this coming weekend will tell a lot - that is, in trying to determine if it is indeed an A/C issue. Now thinking about it - my wife was running her hair dryer while the A/C was on - I think that might have had a lot to do with it. Next time, I'll have cut the A/C off first. I'll post another next week and let you know the results.

Still though - I wish the camper was able to handle that much. That is kind of disappointing, but I guess you can't have EVERYTHING that you have at home while camping!









I'll also keep the A/C on the low setting, instead of auto. Having that fan cut off and on may have something to do with it too.

What are "vent cushions" to put in the vents?

Also - regarding battery cut off switches - are they easy to install yourself?

-TNF


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good info Andy. If I ever find myself with power AND it's hot enough to need AC, I'l have this knowledge now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Something else to add to the tips book









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TNFiddler said:


> What are "vent cushions" to put in the vents?
> 
> Also - regarding battery cut off switches - are they easy to install yourself?
> 
> ...


Vent cushions are pillows that push up into the vent opening to block the light and heat from entering your trailer. You can get them for $15 bucks each at CW or just go to Wally World and buy a few throw pillows that are 14 - 16" square and stuff them up there, cost at Wal-Mart is about $3 each.

The cut off switch is easy enough to do it just depends on how tricky you want to be. Some people mount it to the frame by the battery and just reach under the cover to turn it on and off, Others have mounted them in the front storage and at least one other has mounted it in the trailer. The biggest issue is putting on the crimps on the wire but if you only want to mount it on the frame you can go to an auto supply place and buy ready made battery cables with the crimps on and more or less just bolt the whole thing together.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TNFiddler said:


> Also - regarding battery cut off switches - are they easy to install yourself?


An even easier solution is a knife blade switch that clamps right onto the negative battery terminal, then the stock battery (ground) cable clamps to it. No special cablework required.

I have mine mounted so the red insulated handle sticks up between the tank cover and the front of the trailer. That way I can see at a glance while I am hitching up, whether the switch is open or closed.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I installed a "keyed" battery cutoff switch this year, very easy and quick to do. I installed it in a 2" x 12" board cut to fit in the extra battery bracket that I wasn't using. It faces down and the key just slips in by reaching under the frame. It would make it easier to reset the A/C plus if you leave the trailer sitting for long periods of time it will keep the battery from draining down. Also if you have a electric jack it might slow down someone from stealing the trailer.

Gary


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I made it back from my second camping trip of the year - with incredible weather in middle Tennessee (low 80's during the day - low 60's at night). This time it was a Corp campground (Defeated Creek).

A/C didn't run near as hard as last weekend, but even so, my A/C had to be reset once during the day on Saturday.

I am taking my camper back to the dealer this weekend for an A/C checkup. I have a feeling though that they will tell me that it is designed to do that because of power load throughout the campground. I find that very hard to believe.

If this is indeed normal operating behavior, then I have to make plans to trade my camper in on a different model (with a different type of A/C). My prime camping time is during the heat of the summer months, and having a pet that I often leave in the camper while I go on excursions - I can't risk the A/C turning off mid-day. What a pain!









I'm going to try and contact Carrier directly today and discuss this issue with them.

On a side note - if you are looking for a great place to camp - Defeated Creek is an AWESOME place to camp. Great private camper-only beach (and separate public beach) and very wide and private campsites! Many with sewer too....

-TNF


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No way normal, I have never reset mine. Hope you get this resolved


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

I just talked to another dealer - who used to fix Carrier A/C's, but don't anymore - anyways, he said it sounds like my battery isn't giving enough juice.

The A/C actually uses the battery during its operation (which I was un-aware of).

I know I haven't checked my battery's water level since I bought the unit last year - he said it is much different than my car battery, so I need to check it often. He said I need to purchase a good battery charger, instead of always relying on my truck or campsite to keep it charged.

Tonight after work I'll run over and check it out. Gosh, I hope that's what it is!

Has anyone had problems with their stock battery?

TNF


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, batteries are put in by the dealers, so they are all different.

As far as charging, I wouldn't get a new charger unless there is something actually wrong with the built in one in the inverter. Seems to work fine when the battery is good.

Steve


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Update:

Well, I went camping again and I had to manually reset my A/C once again







. I called my dealer and trucked it up to them to check out for me.

A few days later, they called me and said that it tripped for them too - I was absolutely THRILLED that it happened to them too! They said I was the first problem they have ever had with the Carrier units. He has several parts on order for me and once they are in, they'll install and see if it fixes the problem.

I went ahead and picked up my camper yesterday for camping this weekend (I'm at the campground right now typing this).

I'll let everyone knows the ending to this story here in a few weeks!









-TNF


----------



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

Ours does this on occasion. I would sure like to know what the source of the problem is.

Rodney


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

My parents have a 39' Wildwood. Theirs did the same thing. It ended up being the compressor/condensor freezing up. Took a new compressor/condensor thingy to resolve.

I'd reset it, and it would stil run all day....but, was not really cooling anything. Just making big ice balls in the unit. Some luke cool air, but not cold air.

Once the new unit was put in that thing got CHILLY fast!
JJ


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got back from camping our A/C quit working in the middle of the camping trip. I read through all the manuals and still could not get it going. The first thing I did when I got home was started searching this site and I Found the answer I needed. Now my A/C is working fine. ( Wish Keystone would have put in their manual the Information that I got from reading CamperAndys Post.) I basically want to say thank the good Lord for Outbackers.com and CamperAndy. If not for this site and the Great people here willing to help. I would have been making an appointment with a dealer and spending hundreds of dollars for a A/C service call.

Thank you for all that take the time to post their knowledge here.!!!!

Ken



CamperAndy said:


> It could be a number of things but the most two likely are a low voltage issue in the campground or a loose wire on the AC power wires.
> 
> If you have a volt meter I would check the voltage when you connect and during the heat of the day. When it is hottest there are more people using power and that can draw down the voltage. Check the voltage and make sure it is above 108 vac at all times. You can buy a plug in voltage tester that will indicate if the voltage is good or not.
> 
> Also if you lose power 3 times (even momentary and not all the way to 0) while the AC is on it will lock it out. To reset it you must power down both AC and DC power to the air conditioner to reset it.


----------



## ShinesMulletShak (Jul 7, 2005)

TNFiddler said:


> Well, I made it back from my second camping trip of the year - with incredible weather in middle Tennessee (low 80's during the day - low 60's at night). This time it was a Corp campground (Defeated Creek).
> 
> A/C didn't run near as hard as last weekend, but even so, my A/C had to be reset once during the day on Saturday.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem and they just replaced my unit.


----------



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

I was in Phx in 100 degree temps when the AC went out. I was having no luck and was about to tow the trailer to a repair facility.... Reading this thread about how to reset the AC was the ticket. The AC reset correctly and started working properly. This thread saved me not only $ but time. Thanks. Roy.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mind you this is just a theory of mine. When I installed my auto rewinder for the power cord the main wire feeding the panel said it was 10AWG wire but it looked really like 12AWG wire. I even went to my garage and got some 12 and 10 then compaired them to the exisiting feed wire. Residental romex seems to be bigger in diameter then the stuff they use in RV's maybe it is just a illusion. I went ahead a installed a new feed wire to the converter but used 8AWG wire. The feed wire for the A/C unit in mine is ran in 14 AWG RV romex and is suppose to be good for 15 amps. I think it is marginal especially when you have low voltage on a hot day. When I get around to it I plan on running a 12 AWG wire to the A/C to help it on those hot days. Your whole problem may be undersized or marginal wires feeding the TT and A/C unit. Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the difference in RV romex and residental wire diameter?? Kirk


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

TNFiddler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank God for this site! I've got a mobile card and was able to look through the posts and find out how to manually reset my air conditioner this weekend - the problem is, however, that I had to do it ONCE a DAY this past weekend.
> 
> ...


Recently I was in Nevada with a 27RLS Outback Sydney. The temperature was well above one hundred during the day. I'd been running the AC in "Dry" mode - fan on low speed. The unit tripped the breaker - twice - during the hottest part of the afternoon. Once the breaker was reset the second time, I switched the unit to "cool" and the fan speed to "high" - no more problems. Is is possible that since the compressor runs at a set speed, regardless of the fan speed setting, at such high outside temperatures setting the fan on low does not provide enough air flow through the condenser to allow the freon to "give up" enough "heat" thus allowing the "high side" pressure to climb to unacceptable levels, drawing more current, tripping the breaker in the process? (The same fan motor provides air flow across both the condenser and evaporator coils.) Checking the temperature of the air at the register farthest from the unit, I was getting almost a thirty degree drop in temperature across the evaporator coil. A few degrees less with the fan on high as opposed to the fan on low, but still enough to cool the interior to a comfortable level. So from this experience I've come to believe that at outside temperatures above one hundred it's perhaps wise to run the fan on high continuously to give the condenser as much "cooling" help as possible.
LarryMitch


----------

